# Λαβράκι μεγάλου βάθους



## sarant (Sep 13, 2008)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσα τραγικά/ξεκαρδιστικά μεταφραστικά λάθη περνάνε απαρατήρητα επειδή το μετάφρασμα (που περιέχει το μαργαριτάρι) διαβάζεται στρωτά και επειδή κανείς δεν κάθεται να κάνει αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο.

Παράδειγμα, από το γνωστό βιβλίο (έχω ξαναγράψει) με τις Αναμνήσεις του Βικτόρ Σερζ. Σε ένα σημείο (σελ. 217) μιλάει για έναν Γάλλο φίλο του, επαναστάτη μπολσεβίκο, που ζούσαν μαζί στη Ρωσία. Μετά χάθηκαν. Και συνεχίζει: «_Τον ξαναβρήκα στο Παρίσι, το 1936, καθηγητή στη Σορβόννη, συγγραφέα μιας στιβαρής βιογραφίας του Πρωτόπαππα Αββακούμ, του οποίου τα έργα είχε διαφυλάξει κατά έναν τρόπο_». 

Με παραξένεψε λιγάκι' πώς μπορεί κανείς να διαφυλάξει _κατά έναν τρόπο_ τα έργα του Αββακούμ; (Για την ιστορία, ήταν ένας παλαιόπιστος επίσκοπος του 1600τόσο). Το πρωτότυπο δεν το έχω, αλλά το έχω βρει σε snippet view στο google books. Βέβαια, με τα σνίπετ δεν γίνεται δουλειά συνηθως, αλλά εδώ είχαμε τον αββακούμ οπότε πληκτρολόγησα Avvakoum και μου έβγαλε το αντίστοιχο χωρίο.

Και κουφάθηκα σαν είδα το πρωτότυπο. Ας το βάλω σαν κουίζ. Τι μπορεί να λέει στην πραγματικότητα το "του οποίου τα έργα είχε διαφυλάξει κατά έναν τρόπο";
..
.
.
.
.
.
.

Το πρωτότυπο, λοιπόν, λέει: _Je le retrouvai à Paris, le 1936, professeur à la Sorbonne, auteur d’une solide biographie du protopope Avvakoum, devenu à peu près conservateur._

Ο παλιός του φίλος, ο πρώην μπολσεβίκος, ήταν πια καθηγητής στη Σορβόννη και ήταν πάνω-κάτω, περίπου, συντηρητικός, δεξιός. Όχι συντηρητής χειρογράφων! Πόση τρικυμία πρέπει να επικρατεί στα κρανία για να προσπεράσει κανείς το απλούστατο (ότι ο αριστερός με το πέρασμα των χρόνων βολευεται και γίνεται συντηρητικός) και να παρασυρθεί σε ερμηνείες τραβηγμένες από τα μαλλιά (του οποίου το έργο είχε διαφυλάξει κατά έναν τρόπο!!) που όμως περνούν σχεδόν απαρατήρητες;

Και πόσα άλλα λαβράκια μεγάλου βάθους περνάνε απαρατήρητα σε κάθε βιβλίο; Και τότε γιατί μεταφράζουμε;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Να σου πω, τα λαβράκια είναι λαβράκια. Αλλά τα λαβράκια παύλα μαργαριτάρια να πηγαίνουν και για βραβείο, αυτό ούτε κι εγώ το ανέχομαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Άντε, με το καλό, να δούμε κι αυτό ωδείο.


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Διόρθωση για ambrose: για βραβείο μετάφρασης δεν πηγαίνουν οι Αναμνήσεις του Σερζ, στις οποίες αναφέρομαι εγώ, αλλά ένα μυθιστόρημά του, Η υπόθεση Τουλάγιεφ.

Κι ένα ακόμα μαργαριτάρι (από τις Αναμνήσεις, σελ. 300) που οφείλεται σε περίεργο μπέρδεμα. Μιλώντας για ένα σεξουαλικό έγκλημα, λέει ότι "έριξε ένα αριστερό φως στις συνθήκες της νιότης μας". Πέρα από το ότι το "νιότης" είναι "νεολαίας", το αριστερό φως με έκανε να το ψάξω, και όπως φοβόμουν το πρωτότυπο λέει
Il jetait un jour sinistre à la condition de notre jeunesse.

Sinistre όμως θα πει δυσοίωνος, απαίσιος, εξόν κι αν η μεταφράστρια κάνει υποδόρια κριτική στην αριστερά. Βέβαια, στα μεσαιωνικά γαλλικά sinistre σήμαινε πράγματι αριστερός (κι αυτό σημαίνει στα ιταλικά και σήμερα), αλλά είναι αυτό δικαιολογία;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Διόρθωση για ambrose: για βραβείο μετάφρασης δεν πηγαίνουν οι Αναμνήσεις του Σερζ, στις οποίες αναφέρομαι εγώ, αλλά ένα μυθιστόρημά του, Η υπόθεση Τουλάγιεφ.



Πάλι καλά.

Όσο για το sinistre μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση, γιατί η πλέον διαδεδομένη σημασία της λέξης σήμερα είναι του κακού/δυσοίωνου. 

Το sinistre/sinister (στα Αγγλικά) με τη σημασία του "αριστερού" το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές σε παλιά (προ 17ου αιώνα) κείμενα αστρολογίας, μεταφυσικής, θρησκείας κλπ και σχετιζόταν με το κακό και από εκεί μάλλον πέρασε και έμεινε η σημασία του κακού/δυσοίωνου. 

Οπότε το συγκεκριμένο μαργαριτάρι μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση.


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2008)

Αφού σου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση, Αμβρόσιε, να σου παραθέσω κι άλλο ένα, από το ίδιο βιβλίο, ίδια περίπτωση με sinistre, από τη σελ. 156 του γνωστού βιβλίου:

_Τις επόμενες μέρες, την αυγή, οι οικογένειες των σκοτωμένων, πήγαν διασχίζοντας ένα αριστερό στρατόπεδο, πρόσφατα δραστηριοποιημένο, για να μαζέψουν τα λείψανα. 
_

Ολοφάνερα από τη μέση της πρότασης και μετά, το άτομο που έκανε τη μετάφραση έχει παραιτηθεί από κάθε προσπάθεια να βγάλει νόημα. 

Τι έλεγε ο ατυχής συγγραφέας: 
Les jours suivants, à l'aube, les familles des massacrés allèrent parcourir un champ sinistre, fraîchement remué, pour y ramasser des reliques...

Παναπεί, διασχίζαν ένα απαίσιο [ή ζοφερό ή ό,τι άλλο θες, όχι αριστερό όμως!] χωράφι πρόσφατα σκαλισμένο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά για να γίνεται αυτό συστηματικά, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις ανοίξει ποτέ το λεξικό για να δεις τι σημαίνει sinistre και κουβαλάς για όσα χρόνια το βλέπεις μπροστά σου την εντύπωση ότι σημαίνει αυτό που έμαθες στα λατινικά του σχολείου για το sinister. Γιατί δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποιείται κάπου στα γαλλικά ή τα αγγλικά με τη σημασία του «αριστερός» (μόνο στην εραλδική το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται έτσι).


----------

